# Vengeance LPX 2666 Verursacht Freeze



## Ebrithil (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem System (siehe Sig.) die Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 16GB DDR4 verbaut. Einer der vier Riegel verursacht einen Freeze nach dem das System einen Kaltstart vollzogen hat, nach Reset läuft das System wunderbar von daher gehe ich davon aus, das es sich um einen Cold-Boot-Bug handelt.

Durch Testen habe ich den Riegel gefunden der die Freezes verursacht hat, und jetzt will ich ein RMA Verfahren einleiten, allerdings muss ich dort auswählen was für eine Art Fehler ich habe. Da ich Memtest nicht dazu bringen konnte Fehler am kaputten Stick zu finden (warum auch immer ), bin ich mir nun nicht sicher ob ich 'I have tested this memory on a known good system, and it does not work.' oder 'My issue is not listed' wählen soll, da mein Problem ja doch etwas spezieller ist.

Mfg
Ebrithil aka Christoph


----------



## XyZaaH (26. Februar 2015)

Cold boot bug? Kühlst du mit flüssigstickstoff?


----------



## Ebrithil (26. Februar 2015)

Ist das nicht die Bezeichnung für Probleme nach nem Kaltstart? Wenn nicht dann hab ich mich wohl im Begriff vergriffen 
Jedenfalls meinte ich das das immer nur einmal nach nem Kaltstart passiert.


----------



## XyZaaH (26. Februar 2015)

Cold boot bug ist die Bezeichnung dafür dass dein PC bei gewissen Minustemperaturen an der CPU nicht mehr bootet, ein Problem beim Benchen unter Ln2/dice.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Februar 2015)

Wähle bitte "My issue is not listed" aus. Die Kollegen werden das ganze dann weiter zuordnen. Halte bitte auch die Rechnung als Scan oder Foto bereit und lade es nach Ticketerstellung direkt unter "Attachments" mit hoch.


----------



## Ebrithil (27. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2015)

Du kannst gerne auch die Ticketnummer hier posten, sofern ich drauf schauen soll, bzw. du Feedback brauchst. Grüße


----------



## Ebrithil (4. März 2015)

Ticket Nr.: 6592576

Bin allerdings erst Gestern dazu gekommen, und das Paket geht auch erst morgen raus, also Momentan wirds da noch nicht viel zum drauf schauen geben 
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Ebrithil (10. März 2015)

Hey Bluebeard, wäre super wenn du jetzt mal drauf gucken könntest ob das Paket schon angekommen ist. Habs leider als Päckchen verschickt und deshalb keine Sendungsverfolgung


----------



## Bluebeard (12. März 2015)

Ist angekommen und Ersatz aus Taiwan ist unterwegs. Soll laut Tracking am 17.3. ankommen.


----------



## Ebrithil (12. März 2015)

Danke hab ich inzwischen auch gesehen. 
Aber warum ganz aus Taiwan? Habt ihr kein Lager in Europa? :O


----------



## Bluebeard (13. März 2015)

Doch, aber je nach Modellen werden Speicher auch direkt aus TW verschickt, da dort die Produktion stattfindet und sich die entsprechenden Labore zum Anpassen der Kits, bzw. der Speichermodule aufeinander befinden. Direkt an der Quelle ist eine Sortierung der Speicher auf optimale Performance am besten zu realisieren. In der Regel klappt der Versand aus TW nach Europa auch sehr fix.


----------

